

Vi(m) keybindings and features for Xcode - schluete
http://viciousapp.com

======
kyle_martin1
Just downloaded and installed trail. Works really well from my initial
testing. One command that most people use a lot is 'jj' for quick exiting of
insert mode. Also, '$' jumps to the next to last character of a line. It
should jump to the very end of the line. If you added/fixed these two things I
would totally buy it!

~~~
schluete
I'll look into your suggestions, thank you! Contact me at info@5vor9.com for
more info if you like

